# MSI GeForce RTX 3070 Ti Suprim X



## W1zzard (Jun 9, 2021)

MSI's GeForce RTX 3070 Ti Suprim X is built around a massive cooler that achieves impressive temperature levels. What's even better is that the card runs much quieter than any other RTX 3070 Ti tested today: whisper-quiet, even when fully loaded.

*Show full review*


----------



## Anymal (Jun 9, 2021)

MSI is the best, actually silent if needed.


----------



## jaszy (Jun 10, 2021)

Am I the only one that doesn't like the performance per dollar section? Its completely lopsided due to "market prices"

I've always used techpowerup as a reference of what card offers the best performance per dollar at MSRP... gives a better idea of what card to buy when the market eventually fixes itself.. granted that could take awhile.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2021)

IMHO, this MSI card trades blows with the Palit card. These two cards are the clear choice out of the bunch tested. MSI has a winner here.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2021)

jaszy said:


> when the market eventually fixes itself.. granted that could take awhile.


I update the prices regularly, so whenever that happens, look at any recent review to get a feel for price/performance

Using MSRPs is completely pointless at the moment. Some MSRPs are even completely made up, just to impress people. Don't be a sheep


----------



## jaszy (Jun 10, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I update the prices regularly, so whenever that happens, look at any recent review to get a feel for price/performance
> 
> Using MSRPs is completely pointless at the moment. Some MSRPs are even completely made up, just to impress people. Don't be a sheep



I do have an idea of which GPU's offer the best performance per "MSRP", its just its annoying to look at something and go "what the fuck" based on 2-3 year old hardware that's now double the price in a used market.

Impress people, How? RTX 2000 series might have been more expensive to produce, but the price/performance ratio was completely terrible (IMO) relative to past generations.. That is, if you're implying a card like a 3070 cost more to produce than that the "suggested" price is..  I'm kind of doubting that, but I've been surprised looking at the books of other industries.

I think there's just too many factors contributing to how screwed up the market is.  Doesn't matter if its AMD or NVIDIA..


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2021)

I meant some AMD launches


----------



## jaszy (Jun 11, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I meant some AMD launches


Oh for sure.. I know exactly what you're talking bout there.


----------



## Anymal (Jun 20, 2021)

In idle, during desktop work, internet browsing, and light gaming, the MSI RTX *3080* Ti will turn off its fans completely for the perfect noise-free experience.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 21, 2021)

Anymal said:


> In idle, during desktop work, internet browsing, and light gaming, the MSI RTX *3080* Ti will turn off its fans completely for the perfect noise-free experience.


Fixed


----------

